# 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2016)

*2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland​*
Das Jahresabschlussranking 2016 der anglerfeindlichsten Verbände in Deutschland (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319979) ist hiermit gleichzeitig der Start des Rankings für 2017.

Wie 2016 gilt auch hier:
_Diese persönliche Rangliste basiert auf meiner persönlichen Einschätzung an Hand all dessen, was in den letzten Jahren passiert ist - in und um diese genannten Verbände. 

Es ist also kein "objektives" Ranking, sondern meine persönliche, rein subjektive Einschätzung. 

Sowohl beim Ranking selber wie bei meinen Argumenten zur Einordnung ist das rein subjektiv. Ich habe versucht, nicht nur die Ausrichtung pro oder contra Angler aus meiner Sicht darzustellen, sondern auch die Wirksamkeit der Arbeit für, bzw. hier leider meist: gegen Angler. 

Daher gerne diskutieren, ob der eine oder andere Verband anders eingeordnet werden sollte ins Ranking, auch ob einer fehlt, ein Argument überdacht werden sollte etc..

Wenn mich jemand überzeugen kann, werde ich gerne das Ranking entsprechend ändern._

Änderungen kommen wie auch 2016 zuerst als Posting, danach wird dann das Startposting hier entsprechend angepasst.

Der 2016er Thread wird geschlossen, dieser hier ab 2017 aktiv geschaltet.


_*Auf dem "Treppchen":*_
1.: 
*PETA; DAFV, Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg 
Landesfischereiverband Westfalen und Lippe e.V.
Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V.
Fischereiverband Saar KöR
*

2.: 
*NABU*
*Landesanglerverband Mecklenburg-Vorpommern e.V.  
Landesanglerverband Brandenburg e.V. *

3.: 
*Landesverband Sächsischer Angler e.V 
Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V.*

*Die "Platzierten" *
4.: 
*BUND 
WWF 
Greenpeace 
Deutscher Tierschutzbund 
Landesfischereiverband Bayern* 

5.: 
*Sportfischerverband im Landesfischereiverband Weser-Ems e.V. *

6.:
*Landesverband Berlin-Brandenburg e.V.  
Verband Hessischer Fischer
*

7.: 
*Landesfischereiverband Rheinland- Pfalz e.V.*

8.: 
zur Zeit nicht besetzt

9.: 
*Verband für Angeln und Naturschutz Thüringen e.V. 
 Landesanglerverband Thüringen e.V. 
Landesfischereiverband Bremen e.V. *

10.: 
unbesetzt

11.: 
*Deutscher Fischerei-Verband e.V.*

*>Ab hier kann man nicht mehr von per se "anglerfeindlich" sprechen, ab hier gehts praktisch eher in Richtung immer anglerfreundlicher:*
12.: 
*Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V.*

13.: 
*Landesanglerverband Sachsen-Anhalt e.V. *

14.: 
*Fischer-Union-West e.V. RLP *

15.: 
*Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Nun muss ich doch schon am letzten Tag des Jahres 2016 nochmal tätig werden und öffne daher den neuen Thread hier.

Angesichts dieser Ignoranz, Unsolidarität und Eigensüchtigkeit des LSFV-SH hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=323325 -  werde ich aber dann eben das 2017 - Ranking eröffnen und den LSFV-SH auf den ihn verdienten Platz setzen.
Was bedeutet auf Platz 1 zu PETA und DAFV..

Willkommen also etwas "verfrüht" in 2017...

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Aktualisierung 29.01. 2017*
Die erste Veränderung 2017 ist die neue Platzierung des Fischereiverband Saar KöR .

Dafür, dass er sich aktiv dafür eingesetzt hat, ins Fischereigesetz Punkte aufzunehmen, die es nun für Organisationen wie PETA leichter machen, Angler im Saarland erfolgreich anzuzeigen, kommt der saarländische Verband folgerichtig auf Platz 1 zu PETA, DAFV und dem Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V..

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

Der saarländische Minister erklärte auch öffentlich in Zeitungen, man habe GEMEINSAM mit dem FVS schon so viel Tierschutz NEU ins Fischereigesetz geschrieben, dass sich PETA nicht so aufregen solle.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _"Im Schulterschluss mit dem Fischereiverband Saar haben wir das Gebot der waidgerechten Fischerei unter Beachtung der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften im Grundsatzparagrafen des Fischereigesetzes verankert. Angelmethoden, die als nicht tierschutzgerecht gelten, etwa das Trophäenangeln, wurden verboten“, schreibt Jost der Organisation ins Stammbuch._
> ...



-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​*Aktualisierung 10.02. 2017*
Dadurch, dass der DAFV nun selber veröffentlicht hat, dass ihm Angler und Angeln nicht so wichtig wie Naturschutz sind (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324782), gibt es eine *kleine* Änderung:
Die stehen ja schon auf dem ersten Platz!

Also kann ich sie nun nur noch gemeinsam in die erste Zeile mit PETA setzen, um diesen weiteren Ausdruck von Anglerfeindlichkeit gebührend zu würdigen.

Geschieht hiermit!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​


----------



## Herbynor (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Ist sowas nicht beschämend, Angelverbände gegen Angler.
Ich bin in keinem Angelverein mehr seit dem 1.1.2017 und unterstütze damt auch keine Verbände mehr, darüber sollten viel mehr Angler nachdenken.
Als Angler sollte ich einem Bäcker-Verband (nichts gegen Bäcker)  beitreten, denn da weiß ich, dass die vieleicht nichts für mich (als Angler) tun.
Gruß Herby


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

ja, ich hab auch die Befürchtung, dass sich da im Laufe des Jahres 2017 noch einige auf dem Treppchen "versammeln" werden...

Es ist schon ein Trauerspiel!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Vielleicht sollte der LFV Westfalen und Lippe zuerst mal vor der eigenen Tür kehren?

https://www.lfv-westfalen.de/content/wahlprüfsteine_2016.php


----------



## Deiwel666 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Ich empfehle jedem mal diesen Bericht zu lesen.

http://www.schwaebische.de/region/b...-Hobby-oder-Tierquaelerei-_arid,10595190.html

Dieser wurde vom LFVBW auf Facebook und ihrer eigenen Homepage veröffentlicht!

In diesem mehr als kritischen und anglerfeindlichen Bericht fällt immer wieder NABU Experte *Hilmar Grzesiak *mit seinen anglerfeindlichen Aussagen auf.
Es scheint nun so, dass NABU und der LFVBW mittlerweile unikonform mit einer Sprache spricht. Man möchte das Angeln zwar nicht komplett verbieten, zumindest noch nicht, aber dennoch deutlich behindern.
Wer sich jetzt fragt was hat dass alles mit dem LFVBW zu tun???

*Hilmar Grzesiak* ist Bezirksfunktionär beim LFVBW (Nordbaden)

Für mich ist das ganz klar ein Aspekt, dass sich der LFVBW deutlich anglerfeindlicher zeigt als ihn Thomas bisher einstuft....


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Naja, die sind nicht umsonst schon auf dem Treppchen....
Zusammen mit NABU..

Und ich bin mir ja auch recht sicher, dass von denen direkt noch mehr Krampf und Anglerfeindliches kommen wird und da brauch ich ja noch etwas Platz nach oben..


----------



## mathei (13. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Ist sowas nicht beschämend, Angelverbände gegen Angler.
> Ich bin in keinem Angelverein mehr seit dem 1.1.2017 und unterstütze damt auch keine Verbände mehr, darüber sollten viel mehr Angler nachdenken.
> 
> Gruß Herby



Finde ich gut.#6 Aber ihr habt ja auch freie Gewässer


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 29.01. 2017*
Die erste Veränderung 2017 ist die* neue Platzierung des Fischereiverband Saar KöR *.

Dafür, dass er sich aktiv dafür eingesetzt hat, ins Fischereigesetz Punkte aufzunehmen, die es nun für Organisationen wie PETA leichter machen, Angler im Saarland erfolgreich anzuzeigen, *kommt der saarländische Verband folgerichtig auf Platz 1 zu PETA, DAFV und dem Landessportfischerverband Schleswig-Holstein e.V..*

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324291

Der saarländische Minister erklärte auch öffentlich in Zeitungen, man habe GEMEINSAM mit dem FVS schon so viel Tierschutz NEU ins Fischereigesetz geschrieben, dass sich PETA nicht so aufregen solle.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > _"Im Schulterschluss mit dem Fischereiverband Saar haben wir das Gebot der waidgerechten Fischerei unter Beachtung der tierschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften im Grundsatzparagrafen des Fischereigesetzes verankert. Angelmethoden, die als nicht tierschutzgerecht gelten, etwa das Trophäenangeln, wurden verboten“, schreibt Jost der Organisation ins Stammbuch._
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 10.02. 2017*
Dadurch, dass der DAFV nun selber veröffentlicht hat, dass ihm Angler und Angeln nicht so wichtig wie Naturschutz sind (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=324782), gibt es eine *kleine* Änderung:
Die stehen ja schon auf dem ersten Platz!

Also kann ich sie nun nur noch gemeinsam in die erste Zeile mit PETA setzen, um diesen weiteren Ausdruck von Anglerfeindlichkeit gebührend zu würdigen.

Geschieht hiermit!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 01. 03. 2017*
Dass ausgerechnet ein Landesverband der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei im DAFV, der Landesfischereiverband Westfalen -Lippe, nicht nur immer wieder Verbote für Angler erlässt, sondern darüber hinaus noch anglerfeindliche Verbände wie den NABU durch Mitgliedschaft mitfinanziert, bringt diesen LV einen weiteren Platz nach vorne:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> > Dass ausgerechnet ein Grüner kam, ist schon bemerkenswert.
> 
> 
> *Der sogenannte "Landesfischereiverband" Westfalen-Lippe ist ja auch Mitglied beim NABU............*..
> ...


Damit NABU alleine auf Platz 2, Westfalen-Lippe zusammen mit DAFV und PETA, Landessportfischerverband Schleswig Holstein und Fischereiverband Saar auf Platz 1.


----------



## August (1. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Nun ja die Mitgliedschaft sagt schon alles über Westfalen- Lippe aus 



> Deutscher Fischereiverband e. V. (DFV)
> 
> Deutscher  Angelfischerverband e. V. (DAFV)
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Schutz und Sport massenhaft - nur kein Angeln und kein Anglerschutz..


----------



## raubangler (1. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Wo bleibt denn der DMV?

Hatten die nicht erst kürzlich für erhöhten Blutdruck gesorgt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Aber als unwichtiger Spartenverband mit nicht mal 1000, vielleicht nicht mal 500 Mitgliedern eh nicht relevant..


----------



## Werraschreck (3. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

gefunden in Thüringen :http://anglertreff-thüringen.de/wic...rijuenger-aus-brandenburg-und-sachsen-anhalt/


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Dazu:
http://www.lavt.de/download/Schaedliche_Diskussion.pdf

und:
http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/index.php/partner?id=130

VANT ist aber eh nur kleiner Splitterveband mit um 5 - 6.000 Zahlern und daher eh nicht wirklich relevant.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber als unwichtiger Spartenverband mit nicht mal 1000, vielleicht nicht mal 500 Mitgliedern eh nicht relevant..




Eventuell wäre hier ein "Extra- Ranking" angebracht. Schließlich hat die Forderung des DMV nach einem Baglimit von 1000!!!!! Dorschen pro Jahr/ Angler für großes Entsetzen unter den Meeresanglern in Deutschland (und mittlerweile in Dänemark) gesorgt! Zumindest einen "Negativ PR Preis"...

Wir warten die Reaktioen der Naturschutzverbände mal ab (also die richtigen Naturschutzverbände).


----------



## Ukel (4. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> (also die richtigen Naturschutzverbände).



Meinst du den DAFV? :m


----------



## Friedfischangeler70 (4. März 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Der Rheinischer Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. ist *kein* Anglerfeindlicher Verband.Ich kann mir über die anderen Verbände keine persönliche Meinung bilden nur die aus den Medien.

Über den RHFV kann ich mir eine persönliche Meinung bilden.

Ihn als Anglerfeindlichen Verband einzustufen ist *falsch.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. April 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 30.04. 2017*
Der Rheinische Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. wurde einen Platz Richtung Anglerfreundlichkeit geranked, da sie gestern endlich den überfälligen Schritt raus aus dem DAFV gemacht haben.

Unter normalen Umständen hätte ich dafür mehr Plätze gut geschrieben.

Der RhFV ist aber bekannt für "umfallen", daher ist das erst mal auf Bewährung.

Von Platz 10 auf Platz 11 einen Platz näher Richtung Anglerfeundlichkeit damit.

Platz 10 bleibt damit vorerst unbesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 14. 06. 2017*
Da der Fischereiverband NRW in seinem Arbeitskreis Recht beschlossen hatte (mit allen anwesenden Landesverbänden, also auch den hier gelisteten Westfalen-Lippe und Rheinischer Fischereiverband), lieber KEINE Forderungen bez. Fischereigesetz bei den Koalitionsverhandlungen zu stellen (es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen...), während z. B. Jäger da aktiv waren (https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4678868#post4678868), kommt Westfalen-Lippe für diese anglerfeindliche Untätigkeit nun direkt nach DAFV und PETA, der Rheinische wird von Platz 11 auf Platz 6 zurück gesetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 21.06. 2017*
Der Rheinische Fischereiverband nimmt Artikel, die sich kritisch mit dem Verhalten des Kanzlerkandiaten Schulz der SPD und dem Verhalten des DAFV bei der Anglerdemo auseinander gesetzt haben - *ohne jede Erklärung oder Ankündigung* - wieder von seiner Seite. 

Das sind für mich schon nordkoreanische Zensurverhältnisse!

Hier wird scheinbar aktiv versucht, eine anglerfreundlichere Richtung des Verbandes mit Gewalt zu verhindern und zurück in alte Abnick- und Demutshaltung gegenüber DAFV und Parteien zu kommen.

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4681804#post4681804

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4681806#post4681806

Dafür kommt der Rheinische Fischereiverband natürlich mit aufs Treppchen auf Platz 3.

Die haben nun nen ganz schön raschen Aufstieg Richtung Anglerfeindlichkeit geschafft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 13.07. 2017*
Auf Grund der Aussagen von Repräsentanten der Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei in MeckPomm und Brandenburg im Nordkurier, dass es sinnvoller sei Fische für Katzenfutter zu töten statt zurückzusetzen im Sine des Tierschutzes, die damit sowohl mangelnde Rechtskenntnis wie einknicken vor Schützerpropaganda bewiesen haben, kommen die beiden Verbände aufs Treppchen, auf Platz 2 zum NABU.

Landesverbände MeckPomm und Brandenburg: Nur ein toter Fisch ist ein sinnvoller Fisch

Der bisherige Platz 8 ist damit zur Zeit frei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

*Aktualisierung 13.07. 2017*
Auf Grund des Verhaltens des Präsidenten von Eyb (LFV Baden-Württemberg), der statt GEGEN das Nachtangelverbot zu stimmen als Landtagsabgeordneter der CDU, lieber den Raum verliess und einen Ersatzmann zu schicken, der  dann FÜR das Nachtangelverbot stimmte, kommt der LFV Baden-Württemberg von Platz 3 auf Platz 1.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juli 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Der Platz da oben wird immer enger...


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: 2017: Ranking  - Anglerfeindliche Verbände in Deutschland*

Auf Grund der Einlassung von Präsident von Eyb im Namen des LFV-BW im Ausschuss im baden-württembergischen Landtag wird nun der LFV-BW, der ja eh schon auf Platz 1 mit steht, auf die gleiche Stufe wie PETA und der DAFV gehoben:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=329473


----------

